# Spike Jones – In Stereo - A Spooktacular in Screaming Sound (1959)



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Spike Jones – In Stereo - A Spooktacular in Screaming Sound (1959)
NOVELTY*
This might be my favorite Halloween novelty album. It’s got terrific impersonations of Bela Lugosi, Boris Karloff, Alfred Hitchcock, and Peter Lorre. There are some very clever jokes in here, some terrific send-ups of musical standards (“I Only Have Eyes for You”, “Tammy”), and plenty of spoken-word comedy. And, it has one of the most impressive stereo-enhanced belches ever committed to vinyl.

Spike Jones made a career out of lampooning popular music with his band. This particular album came out fairly late in his career. It features the great Paul Frees doing the voices of Dracula, Ludwig Van Drake, and one of the heads of the 2-headed beatnik. There are highlights … “My Old Flame” is probably my favorite. Some of the references might be a little out-of-date … do kids today even know what a beatnik is? … but this is a terrific album from beginning to spooktacular finale. Happy nightmare to you all!

Halloweiner's got it here.


----------

